# No Tip ! No problem



## Fatdriverbmw2018 (May 30, 2017)

read my email! this is one of 5 email i sent to Uber today


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Fatdriverbmw2018 said:


> read my email! this is one of 5 email i sent to Uber today


The only problem with this is that they will probably start throwing these out and not letting us change the rating. Better to say, hit wrong button or passenger was watching me rate them so I had to put in a 5 so they wouldn't retaliate.


----------



## Fatdriverbmw2018 (May 30, 2017)

i'm sorry i'm very rude i deserve other vacation ! i'm so sick of doing uber please advice for business or any job pay me $4000 month please help i'm really sick 9 hrs online i don't feel do this any more i go to uber office tomorrow i make them fire me ! deactive me


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

I wouldn't make them fire you. Find something else to do and do this as a part time thing if you need extra cash.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fatdriverbmw2018 said:


> i'm sorry i'm very rude i deserve other vacation ! i'm so sick of doing uber please advice for business or any job pay me $4000 month please help i'm really sick 9 hrs online i don't feel do this any more i go to uber office tomorrow i make them fire me ! deactive me


you think people here know of a job that pays 4000 a month, and if so, they're going to give it up to you?


----------

